# AmD Rolling Road & Open Day 20th Sept



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Saturday Sept 20th Â - *AmD, Bicester 9am start *

AmD are going to host an "Open Day" and "Rolling Road Shoot Out" for us.

The'll have a BBQ running , be on hand to talk TT and answer your simple to the most technical of questions about your cars and/or modifications. 
They'll have a number of special offers on the day as well!

The rolling road is being made available for 14 cars at Â£30 (cash)
and
4-Wheel Alignment checks Â Â£30 (cash) (adjustments may cost extra)

They are based in Bicester, J9 M40 (I think)!

In case you dont know, they are a tuner with vast VAG experience and a good relationship with Wayside Audi for mods under warranty through Wayside.

http://www.amdtechnik.com/

Please post below if you are interested in Attending, and indicate whether you would like a power run and/or tracking check done, I'll add names below. once the lists are full I'll keep adding anyone else interested into a reserve list to take places if anyone drops out.

Rolling Road:-
1.Me
2.Clived
3.JWB
4.UK225
5.Immster
6.R6BTT
7.gcp
8.PhilJ
9.Jonah
10.Scotty
11.auditt260bhp
12.was
13.Sundeep
14.Stu-Oxfordshire

reserve:-FHBlue, Nickyb, Hutters, Topgearuk

Tracking:-
1.gcp
2.PhilJ
3.Scotty
4.
5.Wintermute
6.Normstrm
7.R6B_TT
reserve - Beves ( if he gets back)

Spectator:- Pgtt, Rhod_TT,Thorney, DXN


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

Put me down for the RR 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Mee Too pleese Waak ;D RR that is


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Me to please m8 

Power run only 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak

Please put me down for the RR

Rob


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

i'll be there. ;D


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Wak

Please put me down for RR and alignment check. Should be interesting to see difference in figures compared to Interpro.

Thanks, Gavin


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Put me down as a spectator


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Wak

As I can't make Interpro, can you put me down for the Rolling Road and also the Tracking.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi
Can you add my name to you list
Simon S3MTM
300bhp+


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

Can you stick me down for both allignment and RR?

Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

WAK - RR please!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

hope all those having a RR have a good aftermarket exhaust ??

if not.. then .. check out the group buy in the main forum... !

AMD are offering 20% discounts on ALL exhausts ordered in this group buy for a minimum of 10 people but require deposits in advance to secure.

All prices include VAT: 
225 Cat-Back (100mm) Was Â£561 Now Â£449 
FWD Dual Outlet Cat back Was Â£446 Now Â£357 
Fitting Â£65 
Not including delivery


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Click here for AmD Milltek Exhaust Group Buy


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Wak, crack me down for the RR please ;D

See you all there

Stu


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Jonah, your IM came after Stu's so you are on the reserve list, but there may well be some that drop out by then.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thats cool  although if they can squeeze one more in i'm sure they will 
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

While the car is strapped down on the rollers, is it possible to get two runs (std and APR)? If so will they wanna charge me for two runs?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Please put me down for the 4wheel alignment (and exhaust alignment too )


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Any more coming to spectate and speak to AmD about mods and issues?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Please put me down for 4 wheel alignmentÂ ;D


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry
I have just been told that I am not allowed to come out to play on that day.
So please remove my name

Simon S3 MTM


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear this S3Mon ;D  Wak can you move into his place ;D
Cheers 
Jonah


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry to hear this S3Mon ;D  Wak can you move into his place ;D
> Cheers
> Jonah


done!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'll be a spectator too please.

Rhod


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

m8 will not be requiring alignment now as AmD did it last week.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> m8 will not be requiring alignment now as AmD did it last week.


Ohh..thats good cos I forgot to put you down! :-[ ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak

Can you put me down for 4 wheel alignment please.

Norman


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

My human diary has informed me I will be free for this now so I'll come along for a laugh, unless anyone wants to see 440bhp of RS4 on the rollers I'll just hang and eat AmD's BBQ ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Done!

Everyone is welcome, come to along, watch and talk mods, best chance of seeing a variety of mods and colours.

Let your friends know if there are any considering mods or buying a TT soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

and i'll be getting my twin exhaust fitted on the same morning as well......

so it will be ...........so long standard 180 bhp....

and after the milltek exhaust....

i'll be into the high performace stakes of at least 181 bhp ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps have lost the entire reserve list so please notify me of those that want to be in the queue ... there is a good chance that you may get done .


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Me please Wak.

Thanks


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak, stick me down for the tracking as well please. I'll either be on new shocks or back to the Offroad suspension by then
Rob


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Hi Wak, please can you re-add me to the reserve list.

Thanks

David


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

done!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

> Hi Wak, please can you re-add me to the reserve list.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


I would have thought you was not of the def list!!... ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Sorry that is meant to say 'now on the def list!'

:-[


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Please put me down for alignment check if there's space. I'm presuming if it's out they can fix it on the day?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Please put me down for alignment check if there's space. I'm presuming if it's out they can fix it on the day?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Youre in reserve but hopefully they'll fit you in and someone may not show.

They will fix if its out, for a nominal charge! Â


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak
99% sure I'll be a spectator( and burger eater) ;D

Repost


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Wak

What time do things get going on Saturday?

Is anyone travelling up from Surrey, if so is it worth meeting up beforehand?

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I expect 9am ish.... but I will confirm.

we'll be starting at 7.30 in Staines for anyone that wants to cruise up.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there to say hi to everyone in the morning.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> and i'll be getting my twin exhaust fitted on the same morning as well......
> 
> so it will be ...........so long standard 180 bhp....
> 
> ...


Liar .... I'm sure you had 2 pipes at Oulton


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

> Liar .... I'm sure you had 2 pipes at Oulton


couldn't wait...!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'll still be there early doors ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

Remember its next weekend


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak

I have just got my baby back from Audi ;D after a crap accident repair job by Churchill  and a total of 77 days off the road !

As a result I will not be needing the allignment checked .......call in the reserves......

cheers

was


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

PhilJ - im going up from Surrey (Gatwick area). Happy to cruise there if you like. Was hoping to meet up with Wak along the way too...

Wak - am I registered for the 4 wheel drive alignment? I forgot how much it costs but I do want it. Can't wait to get my new rear box fitted and am glad you will be there to cast a discerning eye over it.

See you all on Saturday.

Amir.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Staines Cruise link!
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tracking:-
was is out
Beves is in!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Tracking:-
> was is out
> Beves is in!


Have to bail out, as I'm stuck in Dulles Virginia and won't be back in UK until Saturday afternoon at the earliest, thanks to Hurricane Isabel 

Please pass my apologies to AmD - have a fun day

Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no probs


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Reminder ..its tomorrow!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Wak

I will not now be able to make this event [smiley=bigcry.gif], I am stuck in Liverpool (on business). Was hoping to get finished tonight but unfortuantely havn't. 

Apologies for leaving it so late, was trying to leave it as late as possible in case I could attend.

Gavin


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for organising this Wak, great day, good weather and fun to meet old friends and some new.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah - great day out all very interesting stuff...

huge thanks to UK225 and Wak for the parrot install, will donate Â£75 to my Cancer Research Cannonball fundraiser as discussed.

thanks & pics coming on www.ton-up-racing.com soon !


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A very good turnout today and it was good to see all the faces again. Lots of smilely faces coming out of AmD after the RR.

Thanks Wak for the organising and also for 'that little deal' we did in the car park  Its looking good so far and should be finished tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

SaTTan you dont need to donate that much 

A Pro install would be Â£45 max I would have thought.

Will be working on getting you another cable early next week :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Firstly I have to say a BIG BIG thanks to Scott, Craig, Trish, John, Nathan, Nilesh, and the whole AmD team for providing us with fantastic hospitality and a great day.

I think a special thanks to Scott and Trish who is pregnant and managed to keep the rolling road going for us, both of them looked physically drained by the end of the day.

I have to say that knowing how much the indemnity insurance cost, there is very little financial gain for them, they do this for our benefit and I hope everybody came had a good day.

It was very professionally run, with scott closing the doors with a few cars where he was concerned with everyones safety. 
I know I enjoyed it , great to meet old faces and new.

Highlights:-
Day started with a Staines massive meet for JohnB,UK225 and me..then a short meet up at Mcdonalds for breakfast and hook up with Sundeep. The McDonalds cleaner showing interest in the cars.
Cruise up, carefully nursing my clutch to maintain as much surface as possible.
John Robbins did a sterling job manning the BBQ.
Phil Millington of Milltek was there to discuss Exhaust fitment which was great to see and chat to him about his exhausts and reasons for change and enhancement.
DaveM was on hand with many TT shop goodies and as usual so many things to do and not enough time to see everything.
Scotty's bust hose, "I thought it was meant to make that noise", AmD spotting an otherwise undetected problem and fixing it.
Jonah..a big big thanks for fitting my Intake Hose even with a bad back I felt really guilty, but I lubed him for his trouble..
My baby getting on the rollers and Brown underwear time when Scott called me with his "You have a problem" face when we discovered young Jonah forgot my boost controller valve connection, the feeling of relief when thats all it was!! Whitte doing ok on the rollers.
SaTTans Parrot install going so smoothly! 
Phill and his unique to the UK Steve Schwing TTDA Airbox
Apologies to all in reserve who didnt get on, I think you could see how tired Scot and Trish were looking...hopefully next time.
Thorneys Slammed VX 220 with the world record breaking tinyest radiator the radiator company thought worth making.
Cruise back and the couple hanging out of their car to take a picture of WhiTTe! 
The girls at home making a great dinner.
The weather.

must be bits I've forgotten...pictures to follow.

Many thanks to AmD for all your efforts and to everyone for coming and making it such a good day.

I should get all the data from Trish sometime next week.

regards
Wak


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Wak for arranging the great day out Â 

The AMD guys found and cleared some DTC codes (aux air sensor thingy had shut down) which had been generated and not picked up on any service!

My car now drives/feels better than it ever has Â ;D ;D ;D

cheers

was

AMD rolling road session 229.5 BHP standard and now covered Â 60k miles Â ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers to Wak and all at AMD.

Apologies to all for delaying proceedings by 15-20 minutes whilst my Servo hose was changed. (I'll post a new thread about this as it seems it can be a fairly common issue). It does show the value of putting your car on a RR as I may have driven this for many more miles until the problem got worse and worse.

I found BHP was lower than I expected but torque was fine. Scott's comment "It must be an extremely smooth drive" fits in with my experience and so I'm happy.

p.s. I waved to TT**RON on the way to AMD. Are they on here?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2003)

cheer wak & amd for a great day


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks Wak and AMD for a great day you can see why AMD have such a good reputation, power was quite considerably down on interpro (20 odd BHP) although the torque was about the same. 
Seems i have a buckeled wheel also which i'll get checked out when i have some new tyres fitted soon. 
Wak i left you to connect the Boost plug 
Got home and went straight to bed . 
Jonah


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak i left you to connect the Boost plug Â
> Got home and went straight to bed .
> Jonah


Oh really...  I thought I'd test Scott and see if he noticed on the rollers! 

He didnt let me down! ;D


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Sorry for not being able to attend, I had an alarm call out at work sat night at 2.30am and spent 2 hours there waiting for the alarm engineer to turn up and resolve the problem, the time I got home and went back to bed couldn't face getting up for 7.30.

Hope you all had a great day and look forward to seeing the results

David


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Was a great day...

Pictures here


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I have to agree with Wak. AmD did not do this as a money making exercise. In fact I doubt the money AmD earned by carrying out this day even covered the cost of the day to them. This day was definitely done for OUR benefit and I for one greatly appreciated and enjoyed it. Scott looked knackered by the end of what was a VERY long day. I was tired from just standing around, let alone being stuck in a rolling road room with ambient temperatures that worked their way up to 48 degrees celsius at one point.

I had a great time - thanks to Wak for organising it and to all at AmD for being such wonderful hosts. I'm so glad I went to them for my mods... 
W.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I also give my thanks to the guys and gal (+1) at AmD. I was very impressed by the overall outfit and as a PR event it did its job for me anyway as an unmodded car (so far)
Thanks to Wak for his intrepid organisation and the scene from close encounters when they opened his doors. 

Just a few pics

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072968.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072a00.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072a70.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072ab4.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072b5a.jpg

And this is daves wheel "open"...Fantastic

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 072b0d.jpg


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks Wak & all at AmD for a great day out.

Good to meet all old & new 

Found that I have either blown a gasket\seal\pipe somewhere & currently have an oil mister in the engine bay 

I spotted this the day before, but it was good to have Scott on hand to check things over before getting on the rollers 

Thanks again for a great day

My figures werent to bad compared to others but I really must now move on with the power mods ;D

Looking forward to Clives under the graph analysis ;D

273.5 BHP
291.7 lb ft
1.58 bar


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think everyone appreciated AmD for being ready to do some diagnosis and fix what they could if there were a problem car or two.

Using someone who's passionate about his work and has many years experience made a big difference to how the day was approached and the impression everyone left with.

I think Scotty's brake servo hose failure could have been been very serious if it had gone on undetected and ruptured when he needed it most.

"Was" also benefitted from having diagnostics checked and cleared, I assume he was running in safe mode and now has full power back. 

all in all hope it helps overall perceptions of the quality of work and attitude. They are sometimes criticised on cost but they are cheaper than main dealers and commited to customer service and satifaction.
Also if I've paid them for 3 hours labour I've felt the job was a 3 hour job.

Rather than a dealer quoting 3 taking 1.5 and then charging someone else 3 for the next job at 50% more for labour rates.
Its also a good sign in that dealers with difficult problems will look to Amd for specialist diagnostics to let their own technicians get on with servicing.

all IMO of course! 
 ;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

To Scott & Trish and all at AMD thank you 8)
Wak a big thanks also , great day & great company.
Norm thanks for finding the dirt on my car  
Scott thanks also for the freedom in the workshop 8)
Cheers,
Phill.

272 bhp.
297 lbs-ft.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Excellent fun as ever and even though I no longer have my TT its always fun to spend time with everyone.

I thought AmD did and excellent job (as usual) I was also surprised to hear that the increasde insurance wipes out any income they get from the RR 

PS Wak.......thats the VX SECOND radiator  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> PS Wak.......thats the VX SECOND radiator  ;D


doesnt matter....I still owe you some for me LEDs! Â ;D

p.s. I thought the premium was a normal charge for the RR days as theve done them before before....you saying he was charged extra this time? 

I'll speak to Scott about it! :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I thought Scott said that he was charged an extra Â£300 per event to allow people into workshop?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I thought Scott said that he was charged an extra Â£300 per event to allow people into workshop?


yes he did, but I thought theyve done RR shootouts before, they mentioned previous mini and VW days.... :-/

I've written to him...with a suggestion for the next run if that is the case.... 

NO its not we all dress up as AmD mechanics and pretend to be technicians..!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

AmD do these things alsmost every weekend, thats why I was surprised over the premium increase was on a per event basis?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I just had word from Craig the Â£300 is the premium they pay to have people in the workshop on any RR day.

I think if anyone sits and does the maths on 
15 RR 6 Tracking and Technicians on their feet, power electricity, their time, BBQ Food and drinks for free, wear and tear on the RR which is a main diagnostic and business tool for them so they can not afford for it to be broken.........

I'd guess they made nothing financially and gave a lot.....hopefully made a few new friends/customers as well.
A HUGE THANK YOU TO AmD, their enthusiasm should be an example to other outfits.


----------

